# BBQ Pork Spare Ribs in my Brinkman Smoke N' Grill



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

Well First off I have to say, drilling holes in the bottom of the charcoal pan and putting a grate inside really helps. Cant wait to lower the pan! Ok heres the goods, I got some thick spare ribs and smothered them in that Memphis rub I used for the chicken earlier and let them sit in the fridge for 2 hours.


----------



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

Threw them in the smoker and flipped them an hour and a half into it.


----------



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

Basted them with Kraft Honey BBQ sauce with an hour left then again with a half hour left.


----------



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

The end product was awsome! Everyone loved them!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ribs look good :drool
The brinkman smoke n grill not bad little smoker.
Did u put the legs on outside of it ?
mine sat for 3 years because i couldn't get IT to work right .
Then i found SMF , found out how to do all the mod. to it.
Work great ever since. Just did some cold smoking in it 
This last weekend using the AMNPS.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 16, 2012)

Great looking ribs


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice ribs.

I see Brinkmann has a Traeger knockoff at homepeepot.


----------



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks all! No I havent switched the legs yet. Thats the next thing on my to do list for it though.


----------



## rayb (Mar 19, 2012)

Well trying the ribs again making them the same way except this time I had dark brown sugar for the dry rub and I also am gonna try the 3-2-1 method. Should be pretty good. Dunno though its the first time I have used the smoker since the mods so we will see. So far its been pretty easy to keep the temp right around 250.  I cant wait to get my new thermometer though. Ill post pics when I am done. about 4 more hours to go!


----------



## rayb (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok here they are, have been in the fridge for 2 hours with the dry rub on them


----------



## rayb (Mar 19, 2012)

Here they are 3 hours into the smoke. Ready for the foil!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like you created some very tasty ribs


----------



## rayb (Mar 19, 2012)

lol hopefully. Still have 2 and a half long hours to go. Wish they were ready now I am starved!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 20, 2012)

First ones look great! How did the second batch turn out...they looked good. 

I used to live in Wahiawa many many years ago. Transferred from there to Colorado...we had a dusting of snow yesterday morning and this morning!!!


----------



## rayb (Mar 20, 2012)

ok sorry for the lateness but they got done pretty late last night. 9 O'clock to be exact! So here they are 5 hours into the smoke and ready to be basted! The pic is pretty dark cause it was 8 PM when I took it.


----------



## rayb (Mar 20, 2012)

And here they are 6 hours after being started. Great ribs, the meat just fell off the bone. I will be cooking ribs using the 3-2-1 method from here on out. Thanks guys!


----------



## rayb (Mar 20, 2012)

End Product!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ribs looks great . Now i'm hungry for ribs.


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW!!!  Do Those lok great.  Going to do some beef short ribs and pork ribs this weekend.  I found a store that sells prime meat can hardly wait to try it.


----------



## lanette dykman (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey guys!   I have a Brinkman and am a wonderful cook, but a bit of a newbie on the whole smoking thing.   Got some ribs for Thanksgiving and am going to give the smoker a go - any advice on how to best cook them and how long they will take???


----------



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

Well First off I have to say, drilling holes in the bottom of the charcoal pan and putting a grate inside really helps. Cant wait to lower the pan! Ok heres the goods, I got some thick spare ribs and smothered them in that Memphis rub I used for the chicken earlier and let them sit in the fridge for 2 hours.


----------



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

Threw them in the smoker and flipped them an hour and a half into it.


----------



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

Basted them with Kraft Honey BBQ sauce with an hour left then again with a half hour left.


----------



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

The end product was awsome! Everyone loved them!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ribs look good :drool
The brinkman smoke n grill not bad little smoker.
Did u put the legs on outside of it ?
mine sat for 3 years because i couldn't get IT to work right .
Then i found SMF , found out how to do all the mod. to it.
Work great ever since. Just did some cold smoking in it 
This last weekend using the AMNPS.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 16, 2012)

Great looking ribs


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice ribs.

I see Brinkmann has a Traeger knockoff at homepeepot.


----------



## rayb (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks all! No I havent switched the legs yet. Thats the next thing on my to do list for it though.


----------



## rayb (Mar 19, 2012)

Well trying the ribs again making them the same way except this time I had dark brown sugar for the dry rub and I also am gonna try the 3-2-1 method. Should be pretty good. Dunno though its the first time I have used the smoker since the mods so we will see. So far its been pretty easy to keep the temp right around 250.  I cant wait to get my new thermometer though. Ill post pics when I am done. about 4 more hours to go!


----------



## rayb (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok here they are, have been in the fridge for 2 hours with the dry rub on them


----------



## rayb (Mar 19, 2012)

Here they are 3 hours into the smoke. Ready for the foil!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like you created some very tasty ribs


----------



## rayb (Mar 19, 2012)

lol hopefully. Still have 2 and a half long hours to go. Wish they were ready now I am starved!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 20, 2012)

First ones look great! How did the second batch turn out...they looked good. 

I used to live in Wahiawa many many years ago. Transferred from there to Colorado...we had a dusting of snow yesterday morning and this morning!!!


----------



## rayb (Mar 20, 2012)

ok sorry for the lateness but they got done pretty late last night. 9 O'clock to be exact! So here they are 5 hours into the smoke and ready to be basted! The pic is pretty dark cause it was 8 PM when I took it.


----------



## rayb (Mar 20, 2012)

And here they are 6 hours after being started. Great ribs, the meat just fell off the bone. I will be cooking ribs using the 3-2-1 method from here on out. Thanks guys!


----------



## rayb (Mar 20, 2012)

End Product!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ribs looks great . Now i'm hungry for ribs.


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW!!!  Do Those lok great.  Going to do some beef short ribs and pork ribs this weekend.  I found a store that sells prime meat can hardly wait to try it.


----------



## lanette dykman (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey guys!   I have a Brinkman and am a wonderful cook, but a bit of a newbie on the whole smoking thing.   Got some ribs for Thanksgiving and am going to give the smoker a go - any advice on how to best cook them and how long they will take???


----------

